# Don't walk on my lawn



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Are some people just that dumb or what? I mean come on, i guess i really really don't understand why some people are so dumb. Read on:


News Story


So sad to see that happen to a young person.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

oh my god, cant he put a damn fence up?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Thats so stupid!!! what a moron! Did you look at the 3rd pic? Is that HIS lawn?


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

No sidewalks. I wonder if the kid was just avoiding walking in the street, but I guess we probably won't hear the whole story.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Hm, sounds like my ex husband......


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

some people make me sick....what is the world coming to when someone will shoot a kid for walking on his lawn?? that is so unbelievably ridiculous...

...his lawn didnt look that great anyways.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

This world is crazy, i am going back to my old world...


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Something to deal with, thats for sure.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm with everyone on this. The dude obviously has some serious mental problems. But I will say that I really doubt that it was just because of the kid not staying off his lawn. The man and the kids family had be having problems for 5 years, so you could bet theres much more to the story. The artical never said anyting about if it was intentional or accidental. Regardless, pointing a gun at someone loaded or unloaded is completely asinine. Now everyone don't go crazy on me, I'm NOT defending what this guy did in any way shape or form! I just like to have more details about things. Just getting a couple of small paragraphs just doesn't cut it. 

If anyone knows more about it would like to read it, the video links won't work for me.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

All I'm gonna say is we are getting ready to fence out front yard this summer.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's insane...what is this world coming too?  Having a few problems is no reason to shoot anyone...especially for walking on your lawn. If I did that I'd have been a serial killer. It's just not worth it


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

That is just crazy.. his yard looks no better then any of the other 2 bits of yards you can see in the picture. Also if he had been having trouble with the family for 5 years why haddent he complained to the police before this. From what the artical said to me it sounded like this was the first time the cops knew anything about it..


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

it's a mad, mad world these days!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> Also if he had been having trouble with the family for 5 years why haddent he complained to the police before this.


If its not in the city limits, there isn't a whole lot that police can do. I live in the county, literally just feet from the city limit and city police will NOT come to my house. If I would need anything the sheriff or one of his deputies would have to come out. That can take upto an hour or more if they are occupied with someting that maybe more important. I've learned from living in the county for the past three years that you can damn near get away with just about anything. No animal control, no noise or trash ordinance, fireworks all year round, you can shoot your gun all you want, ect... 

Sometimes, even if the law does get involved, it does nothing but make things worse. But it is MUCH better than doing nothing at all. Sad to say it but in case someting is going down in the neighborhood the best thing that you can have is a camcorder.

I'm a bit off topic with that, but what the heck.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Trust me a fence does no good. Our back yard is up against a elementary school playground and we have a 5 foot fence. We were always catching kids jumping our fence to get a ball they threw in the yard. We have a dog and although we know he would never hurt anyone, there is always the chance that when someone jumps a fence making all sorts of noise like kids do the dog may do somthing drastic. 

One time we called the school and told them that the kids can use the sidewalk running between our house and the neibhors so the kids can walk home to access the gate to get their balls instead of jumping the fence. We were told dont worry about it we cant watch all the kids during lunch everyday. My wife responded that this was during one of their gym classes and the teacher did nothing when she yelled at the kid and the kid mouthed off back to her saying he could do whatever he wanted - and she wasn't her mother. They also said they know who this kid was and that he is a problem kid and his mother works in the cafeteria. (Well theres your answer - The school protecting their own employees) Anyway we now have a beware of dog sign on the gate and back of the fence just to keep the kids away. It has totally stopped them from jumping the fence. We now have them coming to the door and asking if it is ok for them to go into the yard to get the balls.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's crazy fish doc!


----------

